# إعادة تدوير النفايات



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 نوفمبر 2010)

_إعادة تدوير النفايات_​ 


_يتصور الكثيرون خطأ أن مصطلح __النفايات __هو مصطلح سلبي، ولكن العكس هو الصحيح. والنفايات لها أهمية تجارية وصناعية وخاصة أن الموارد الطبيعية في تناقص مستمر وأسعارها في ارتفاع متواصل، ويمكن الاستفادة من __النفايات __بدلاً من التخلص منها. لذلك يجب إدخال برامج الاستفادة من __النفايات __البلدية في خطط التنمية والعمل على استخلاصها كمصدر طبيعي للصناعات المنخفضة التكاليف. إن الإسلام يدعو للعناية بالبيئة والنظافة ومن ذلك إدارة وتدوير النفايات، حيث قال النبي المصطفى محمد {؛ "إماطة الأذى عن الطريق صدقة"، وقال سيدنا محمد {؛ "إن الإيمان بضع وسبعون شعبة أعلاها كلمة لا إله إلا الله، وأدناها إماطة الأذى عن الطريق". لذلك فالتعامل مع __النفايات __بشكل غير سليم يعتبر أذى ويأثم فاعلها، في حين أن إزالتها أو الاستفادة منها كتدويرها تعتبر صدقة ويثاب العاملون عليها. ويتطلب الاستثمار في __تدوير __النفايات __استراتيجية شاملة تشترك فيها مؤسسات القطاعين العام والخاص ذات العلاقة بالنظافة العامة والنفايات والصحة العامة وحماية البيئة والأجهزة الاقتصادية المختصة بهدف معالجة __النفايات __والاستفادة منها، بالإضافة إلى متابعة الدراسات في مجال __تدوير __النفايات __وإعادة استخدامها في الصناعة، والقطاع الخاص هو الأكثر مقدرة وتأهيلاً للاستثمار في مجال تصنيع النفايات. ويعتبر المستثمر ورأس المال وتكاليف الضمان من المعايير المهمة التي تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار مالياً. ومعظم الكلف العالية ناتجة عن الاستخدام غير الفعال للمصادر نتيجة هدر في تكلفة المواد الخام والطاقة بالإضافة إلى عدم كفاءة التشغيل والمعالجة وزيادة تكاليف الدعاوى القضائية._
_الدراسات التسويقية_


_إن الدراسات التسويقية لها أهمية كبيرة في عملية الاستثمار في مجال النفايات. وهذه الدراسات يمكن اتخاذها أساساً لتحديد الطاقات الإنتاجية للمشروعات. ويمكن أن تسهم الدولة في مشاريع معالجة __النفايات __عند تحويلها إلى القطاع الخاص من خلال طرق متعددة وهي؛ القروض، المساعدة الفنية، المساهمة في رأس المال، استئجار المعدات، البيع الآجل مع تقسيط الثمن. وتأخذ __النفايات __النصيب الأكبر من ميزانية البلديات والهيئات المحلية المعنية وخاصة أن السكان في ازدياد وبالتالي ازدياد كميات النفايات، وتدوير __النفايات __يقلل من هذه الميزانية._
_الاستفادة من النفايات_


_تتوفر عدة طرق لاسترجاع المواد المفيدة من __النفايات __الصلبة وإعادة الاستفادة منها، ومن هذه الطرق: الفرز المغناطيسي حيث توضع __النفايات __على سير متحرك يتعرض إلى مادة مغناطيسية تجذب إليها المعادن القابلة للجذب المغناطيسي. والفرز الهوائي حيث يتم عزل __النفايات __حسب كثافتها وحجمها، وتقذف __النفايات __في الهواء ليتم عزل المواد المتشابهة حسب مسافة القذف. وكذلك يتم عزل __النفايات __حسب مكوناتها لإعادة تصنيعها بعد كبسها، حيث تعاد السيارات القديمة إلى مصانع الحديد والصلب، الزجاج المكسور إلى مصانع الزجاج، الأخشاب إلى مصنع الخشب المضغوط، الأوراق القديمة والنفايات السليلوزية إلى مصنع الورق، نفايات اللدائن إلى مصنع اللدائن، علب الألمنيوم، والنفايات العضوية إلى وحدة توليد الطاقة والتحويل الحيوي (الكمبوست). ويمكن الاستفادة من فضلات الشحوم في صناعة الصابون والشموع وزيت التشحيم. ويستفاد من العظام والشحوم والريش بعد معالجتها كغذاء للحيوانات. ويمكن الاستفادة من قطع الأثاث المنزلي ذات الحجم الكبير في __إعادة __استخدامه ونقله من قبل شركات أو أشخاص متخصصين._
_ويمكن تقسيم استرجاع __النفايات __والذي يسمى أحياناً (4R) على النحو التالي؛ التقليل Reduction، __إعادة __الاستعمال Re-use، التدوير Recycling، والاسترداد Recovery، والتي تشمل التحويل الحيوي واسترداد الطاقة. وحالياً تتمثل استراتيجية __النفايات __في كثير من الدول وخاصة الدول المتقدمة من التخلص إلى التقليل عندما يكون ذلك ممكناً اقتصادياً أو تقنياً أو بيئياً. وفوائد استرجاع __النفايات __هي التقليل من النفايات، توفير المواد الخام، وتوفير الطاقة. واستخلاص المواد من مواقع الدفن تعد أكثر شيوعاً في البلدان النامية من استخلاصها من المصدر._
_وتواجه عملية استرجاع المواد من __النفايات __مشكلتين رئيسيتين وهما؛ تفضيل استخدام المواد الخام على المسترجعة، وارتفاع كلفة فصل وتجميع ونقل ومعالجة المواد المسترجعة. وأحياناً يتم __إعادة __استعمال __النفايات __بدون الأخذ بعين الاعتبار تأثيراتها الصحية، فمثلاً استخدام الصحف لتغليف الأطعمة، استخدام صناديق الكارتون المستعملة للتغليف لأغراض أخرى، استعمال المنسوجات المسترجعة في حشو المفروشات، إرجاع القناني التي استخدمت لأغراض أخرى، واستعمال رقائق اللدائن في التغليف. وأحياناً يتم فرز المواد الغذائية وبعض المواد العضوية ليتم طحنها وتقديمها كغذاء للأسماك والحيوانات._
_فرز وفصل النفايات_


_إن فصل المواد من المصدر له فوائد أهمها، أن المواد تبقى نظيفة وغير مختلطة بغيرها من المواد، وهو أمر يتطلب تعاون السكان. وأهم المواد التي يمكن فصلها من المصدر هي الورق والقناني الزجاجية واللدائن وعلب الألمنيوم والمطاط والحديد. ويتم على نطاق ضيق في بعض مدن المملكة العربية السعودية فصل المواد من المصدر وأهمها الورق._
_وعملية الفصل المركزي للنفايات تستخدم عادة إحدى الطرق التالية؛ تيار الهواء، الطفو، المطرقة الدوارة، الغربلة، والفصل الإلكتروستاتيكي. وأهم مشاكل الفصل المركزي هو تلوث المواد بالنفايات._
_وتتم عملية الفصل عادة في مصنع فرز النفايات، حيث يجري فيه فرز __النفايات __المخلوطة قبل إرسال كل مادة مفروزة إلى مصانع الإنتاج بالنسبة للزجاج والورق والألمنيوم والحديد، أو إلى مصانع التدوير بالنسبة للسماد العضوي واللدائن بأنواعها المختلفة. والمتبقي من الفرز يتم معالجته والتخلص منه عن طريق الدفن الصحي أو محطات الترميد. ويتم تجميع __النفايات __في الدول وما يتبقى بثلاث طرق رئيسية وهي: التجميع المنزلي بعد الفرز، التجميع في المراكز التجارية والأحياء والحدائق العامة، ومراكز التجميع المركزية._
_وهناك نفايات منزلية يتم فرزها لكونها نفايات خطرة كالبطاريات والأصباغ. ويتم جمعها من المصدر أو نقلها إلى مواقع جمع __النفايات __المنزلية الخطرة، وهذه __النفايات __ليست لها علاقة بالنفايات الصناعية الخطرة._
_التدوير عمليات مترابطة_


_يمكن تعريف التدوير بأنه عدة عمليات مترابطة بعضها ببعض تبدأ بتجميع المواد التي بالإمكان تدويرها ومن ثم فرزها حسب أنواعها لتصبح مواد خام صالحة للتصنيع ليتم تحويلها إلى منتجات قابلة للاستخدام. وأهم __النفايات __القابلة للتدوير، الحديد والألمنيوم والورق والزجاج واللدائن (البلاستيك) والخشب والنفايات العضوية كنفايات الطعام. ويتم فيه معالجة مكونات __النفايات __لإنتاج مواد أو منتجات قابلة للاستعمال مثل صهر معادن الخردة والأدوات الزجاجية وعجينة الأوراق المكتبية. وعملية الفصل يمكن أن تتم من المصدر حيث تقوم ربات البيوت مثلاً بوضع كل نوع من __النفايات __في صندوق خاص، فهناك صندوق خاص للقناني الزجاجية وصناديق للدائن، والأوراق، والقطع المعدنية وأخرى لنفايات الطعام. وقد يتم فصل المواد المختلفة في مراكز التجميع أو قرب المدافن الصحية حيث تستخدم الآلات والتجهيزات لفصل المكونات الرئيسية للنفايات بشكل ميكانيكي أو باستخدام الهواء أو بواسطة التعويم بالماء أو بالفصل الكهربائي والمغناطيسي. وقد يتم الاستفادة أو التخلص من هذه المواد المفصولة في عمليات أخرى مثل التحويل الحيوي (الكمبوست) أو حرقها._
_والتدوير يؤدي إلى التقليل من اعتماد المصانع على المواد الطبيعية كخامات أساسية لمنتجاتها مما يؤدي بالتالي إلى التقليل من استنزاف تلك المواد الطبيعية. ومن الفوائد البيئية والاقتصادية في __تدوير __النفايات __نذكر؛ التقليل من تلوث البيئة نتيجة التخلص من __النفايات __عن طريق الدفن أو الحرق، المحافظة على المواد الطبيعية، وتقليل الاعتماد على استيراد المواد الأولية، توفير فرص صناعية جديدة لأصحاب رؤوس الأموال وتوفير فرص عمالة جديدة، وتوفير الطاقة. ومن أهم الصناعات التي تعتمد على __النفايات __المنزلية؛ السماد العضوي والورق والزجاج والحديد والألمنيوم واللدائن والخشب._
_ونظراً لصعوبة تصنيف اللدائن الموجودة في __النفايات __البلدية تصنيفاً دقيقاً يتم فرزها يدوياً حسب أشكالها وحسب البوليمر الرئيسي المكون لها. إن اللدائن المعاد تدويرها من __النفايات __البلدية يمنع عالمياً استخدامها في تغليف وتعبئة المواد الغذائية بسبب الملوثات التي يمكن أن تكون عالقة بها. وحصل تطوير في تقنيات معالجة نفايات اللدائن وإعادة تدويرها._
_والأساليب الجيدة في التجميع لغرض التدوير هو إنشاء مراكز تجميع بالأحياء السكنية وذلك باستقطاع مساحة صغيرة من الحدائق في الأحياء تكون مجهزة لاستقبال المواد القابلة للتدوير وشرائها بسعر رمزي وكبسها لتسهيل شحنها، ووضع حاويات تجميع بالقرب من المراكز التجارية على أن يقوم أقرب مركز تجميع بتجميعها، مع إلزام المطاعم والمراكز الأخرى بإرسال المواد بعد فرزها لأقرب مركز تجميع._
_تقليل النفايات_


_ويمكن تقليل تعريف __النفايات __من المصدر بأنه تخفيض __النفايات __قدر الإمكان. ولكن __تدوير __النفايات __هو استعمال __النفايات __بدل المواد الخام في مصانع الإنتاج. وكلتا الحالتين تقللان __النفايات __الذاهبة إلى مواقع الدفن وبالتالي الإدخار المالي والمادي وتوفير الطاقة. وعلب الألمنيوم مثلاً يمكن __إعادة __تدويرها لمرات عديدة. والتقليل يعني أي أسلوب يؤدي إلى تقليص __النفايات __فهو يتغير من تقليص استخدام الأوراق المكتبية والقرطاسية إلى التغير في العمليات الصناعية للوصول إلى ناتج أقل نفاية، فمثلاً استخدام عصير مركز بدلاً من عصير مخفف داخل العلب._
_استرداد الطاقة_


_إن الحصول على الطاقة من __النفايات __هدف اقتصادي مهم فضلاً عن التخفيض في حجم النفايات. وتعتمد كمية الطاقة الناتجة على مكونات __النفايات __ونسبة الرطوبة والطاقة الحرارية الكامنة. وتتراوح نسبة المواد القابلة للاحتراق في __النفايات __بين 70%-80% من وزن النفايات. وعادة تستخدم طاقة __النفايات __لأغراض التسخين وتوليد الكهرباء وينخفض الحجم إلى حوالي 5%-10%. ويمكن إنتاج الوقود الصلب بتقطيع __النفايات __إلى أحجام مختلفة باستعمال تيار من الهواء أو على شكل ألياف على هيئة مسحوق._
_الاستثمار في __تدوير __النفايات_


_إن __إعادة __تصنيع __النفايات __يعتبر الحل الأمثل للتخلص من __النفايات __بيئياً ويعود بالنفع الاقتصادي عند توفر رأس المال والتكنولوجيا والأيدي العاملة المدربة. ومن فوائد __تدوير __النفايات __بالإضافة إلى الحفاظ على البيئة من التلوث، تخفيض ميزانية عقود النظافة، خلق فرص استثمارية بسبب توفر المواد الخام، خلق منشآت صغيرة ومتوسطة الحجم، وإحلال بعض المنتجات البديلة مثل إحلال منتجات لدائن بدل منتجات الخشب. إن معظم تكاليف تشغيل برنامج الفرز من المصدر ناتجة عن تجميع __النفايات __المفروزة وتشغيل مركز الفرز._
_ويمكن بيع الورق معبأ في أكياس. ويفضل تصنيف الورق حسب درجته مثل ورق الصحف والكرتون والكتب والورق المخلوط. وتقسم المعادن الحديدية حسب درجاتها وأهمها صفائح الصلب الرقيقة وحطام المكائن الثقيلة والحديد الزهر. والمحتوى الرئيسي من المعادن الحديدية في __النفايات __يتكون من علب الصفيح والقناني الفارغة. أما المعادن غير الحديدية فتحتاج إلى مهارة يدوية لتصنيفها وأهمها الألمنيوم والنحاس والرصاص والزنك، وتعتبر عالية القيمة عند بيعها. والمنسوجات كالملابس الصوفية يمكن __إعادة __استعمالها أو تدويرها لصناعة البطاطين، والسجاد يستخدم في صناعة المواد العازلة للأسقف، والمنسوجات تباع مباشرة دون خزنها. ويفضل إرجاع القناني الزجاجية الفارغة إلى منتجيها الأصليين. والزجاج المكسور يتم غربلته ليكون خالياً من الشوائب. ومن أساليب تشجيع التدوير منع استخدام أدوات تعليب تستخدم أكثر من مادة واحدة لتسهيل عملية تدويرها، وكذلك جعل المنتجات تحتوي على أقل ما يمكن من مواد لتسهيل فرزها._
_وسوق نفايات اللدائن في اتساع لوجود استخدامات مختلفة لها. إن معدن الألمنيوم المسترجع من __النفايات __له أهمية اقتصادية كبيرة، حيث وجد في أوروبا أن معظم الاحتياجات من الألمنيوم تتم من المواد الخام الثانوية مثل __النفايات __وفضلات العلب والتقطيع._
_وأهم فائدة للفرز من المصدر هي الحصول على نتائج جيدة وأسعارها عالية نسبياً في سوق المكاتب والكرتون والزجاج والألمنيوم واللدائن والمطاط. ويحتاج الفرز من المصدر إلى كلفة أقل من رأس المال الذي يستخدم لإنشاء مخزن لتجميع __النفايات __المفروزة وأحياناً تكون سيارة تجميع. وعلى العكس فإن كلفة رأس المال لمجمعات الفرز المركزية تتطلب منشآت كبيرة ومعدات معقدة للتمزيق وناقلات. ومنشآت الفرز من المصدر يمكن تغيير حجمها حسب الرغبة وهي تستهلك طاقة أقل في التشغيل. وطريقة الفرز من المصدر مناسبة جداً للمجتمعات البعيدة عن مواقع الفرز المركزية وتحتاج لنفسها سوق مواد ثانوية، وهي مناسبة للتجميع من قبل الجمعيات الخيرية. وهي أكثر الطرق اقتصادية ومفضلة للبلديات لأنها لا تحتاج إلى نقل __النفايات __ودفنها في مواقع الدفن. ولكن تحتاج البلديات إلى مشاركة فاعلة من قبل المجتمع وإيجاد أسواق مستهلكة لهذه المواد بشكل مستمر. لذلك فهذه الطريقة تحتاج إلى تعاون الجمهور لإنجاحها. ووجد أن أكثر الناس رغبة للفرز من المصدر هم المتأثرون سلبياً من المدافن الصحية._
_تكلفة برنامج الفرز_


_إن معظم تكاليف تشغيل برنامج الفرز من المصدر ناتجة عن تجميع __النفايات __المفروزة وتشغيل مركز الفرز. والتجميع إما يتم بواسطة مركبات الفصل أو مركبات تجميع __النفايات __البلدية المحورة لجمع __النفايات __المدورة وهي أرخص من الأولى ولكن تجميعها أقل. ولوحظ أن أسعار __النفايات __المدورة قابلة للتغير بشكل سريع. ووجد أن __إعادة __تجميعها أقل. ولوحظ أن أسعار __النفايات __المدورة قابلة للتغير بشكل سريع. ووجد أن __إعادة __تدوير __الأوراق له جدوى فنية واقتصادية. ولوحظ أن الطاقة المستخدمة لإنتاج حديد من المادة الخام أكثر من 2-4 مرات من الطاقة المطلوبة من مواد التدوير، وتصل إلى 20 مرة في حالة الألمنيوم. ولهذا السبب فإن نفايات الألمنيوم المدورة تكون مرغوبة من قبل المصانع المنتجة. ونفايات اللدائن المدورة هي الأكثر تعقيداً ولذلك فهي غير مرغوبة في استخدامها كبدائل للمواد الخام من قبل المصانع المنتجة نسبة لنفايات المواد المدورة الأخرى. ويسهم __تدوير __النفايات __في التقليل من تلوث الهواء والمياه نتيجة التقليل من تصنيع المنتجات وبالتالي التقليل من كلفة معالجتها. وتقلل __النفايات __من الأيدي العاملة اللازمة للصناعة._
_وبالنسبة للعلب والقناني غير القابلة للتدوير يمكن فرض ضرائب على بيع محتوياتها لموازنة كلفة إدارة نفاياتها. وبالتالي تصبح العلب والقناني القابلة للتدوير أرخص من مثيلاتها غير القابلة للتدوير مما يشجع على شرائها_



_منقول للامانه ._


----------



## ج.ناردين (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً على المعلومات الرااائعة
دمت بخير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ج.ناردين قال:


> شكراً على المعلومات الرااائعة
> دمت بخير


مشكورين جدا"على المرور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع مفيد جدا عاشت الأيادي .....


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدا عاشت الأيادي .....


 مشكور اخي على جهودك في دعم القسم الجديد ومشكور على المرور


----------



## Abu zainab (17 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود ولو منقول أخي
نحن نشتغل في تدوير البلاستيك بالمغرب
بس هاذ المجال فيه فوضى كبيرة خاصة البلاستيك ومسألة الفرز المنزلي ما زالت بعيدة المنال مثل الحلم
نتمنى أن ندخل في مجال جمع النفايات مستقبلا بحكم خبرتنا منذ سنة 1996 في مجال التدوير ومختلف السكراب
لدينا أفكار عملية ممتازة فقط مطلوب الإرادة الحقيقية من الدولة ممثلة في البلديات
والله الموفق


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 سبتمبر 2013)

العمل يبدأ بفكرة وحلم ولكن الارادة الحقيقيه تحتاج الى دعم كبير للتدوير وازاله النفايات بالعالم العربي


----------



## ابو يوسف (24 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------

